# 1965 violet stingray



## oldbikehome (Jun 18, 2019)

I bought this one locally a few weeks ago. I think violet has always been my favorite stingray color.


----------



## jrcarz (Jun 18, 2019)

Wow awesome buy.


----------



## bficklin (Jun 18, 2019)

Very nice indeed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney (Jun 18, 2019)

Violet and '65, you can't go wrong. Great buy.


----------

